# Merinowollunterhemd stinkt bei Schweißkontakt ;(



## BenniG. (28. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe einer von euch hat den rettenden Tipp für mich.

Ich habe ein Unterhemd aus Merinowolle (100%). Im Frühjahr hat das auch noch super funktioniert, hat schön warm gehalten und nach mehrmaligem Tragen kaum gerochen.
Jetzt riecht es nach einer Stunde Biken wirklich extrem ;( 

Ich hatte es auch schon in der Gefriertruhe, zweimal hintereinander gewaschen, Hygienereiniger (Wachzusatz von Sagrotan) etc. Irgendwie hilft nichts. Ich hab das Unterhemd immer mit der Buntwäsche bzw. den anderen Fahrradsachen bei 40° gewaschen, kann das ein Problem sein?

Mir geht es hier nicht um den leichten Eigengeruch der Wolle, sondern es stinkt wirklich ziemlich wenn ich es einmal durchgeschwitzt habe ;(

An mir allein liegt es auch nicht  Ohne das Unterhemd riechen meine Trikots kaum..

Das Unterhemd war jetzt nicht soooo teuer (30 beim Decathlon), aber ich will mir auch nicht unbedingt noch eins kaufen um dann nach 1-2Montaten den gleichen Effekt festzustellen..


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

Die geruchsverursachenden Bakterien gehen bei 40° noch nicht kaputt.Es soll aber so Teile geben,welche Silberionen beim Waschen abgeben.Ob das aber hilft,weiss ich auch nicht.Wenn aber nicht mal Sagrotan hilft?
Schon mal mit einem Deospray mit Silberionen versucht?Für den Körper,nicht das Hemd!!!
Einfach mal googeln,vielleicht gibt es ja mit den Silberionen einige Artikel.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (28. November 2010)

Ein paar Euro mehr investiert und was von Icebreaker genommen - hat bei mir noch nie gestunken. Allerdings zieh ich solche Sachen nicht zum biken oder laufen an, is mir irgendwie zu warm.


----------



## BenniG. (28. November 2010)

> Die geruchsverursachenden Bakterien gehen bei 40° noch nicht kaputt.


Daher auch der Versuch mit dem Einfrieren, das soll ja auch helfen.

Ob ein Deo wirklich was hilft ist die Frage. Ein normales Winter-Trikot riecht wirklich kaum, auch nach 2-3 Tagen (6h Fahrt).
Das Unterhemd riecht schon fast nach Ammoniak, wenn ich es eine Stunde anhatte 



> Ein paar Euro mehr investiert und was von Icebreaker genommen - hat bei  mir noch nie gestunken. Allerdings zieh ich solche Sachen nicht zum  biken oder laufen an, is mir irgendwie zu warm.


Das ist genau die Frage. Ist Merinowolle = Merinowolle? Letzten Winter bin ich bei Minusgraden mit dem Unterhemd + Windbreaker gefahren, das ging prima..


----------



## faraketrek (28. November 2010)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ich hab das Unterhemd immer mit der Buntwäsche bzw. den anderen Fahrradsachen bei 40° gewaschen, kann das ein Problem sein?



Vielleicht, Wolle soll man immer und ausschließlich mit Wollwaschmittel waschen, da mit normalem Waschmittel das Wollfett herausgewaschen wird.

Gruß,

faraketrek


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. November 2010)

Nimmst Du vielleicht irgendwelche Medikamente?Manchmal verursachen diese Körperschweiss,der einfach "stinkt".Da hilft das beste Waschmittel nix.
Oder die Herstellung des Hemdes ist so schlecht (billig)gewesen,dass man diese Gerüche nicht weg bekommt.Da kannst Du eben nichts machen.Mich macht halt die Unwirksamkeit von Sakrotan stutzig.


----------



## exto (28. November 2010)

Ist das Hemd 100% Merino?

Meine Merino-Klamotten (Icebreaker/Maloja/On One) stinken selbst nach tagelangem Missbrauch nicht wirklich. Die Syntetikklamotten (sogar Haglöws mit Silberionen) stinken schon nach ner Stunde Biken mit anschließendem leichten Abkühlen. (Zitat meines Chefs nach der morgendlichen Tour zur Arbeit: " Hmmm, hier stimmt was nicht. Irgendwie stinkt's hier nach Katzenpisse...")


----------



## 08-15 (28. November 2010)

bei mir haben (vor allem) die Sportklamotten gestunken wenn ich die 10 Minuten anhatte.
Es war die Waschmaschine, die ich jahrelang nur mit 30-40° betrieben hab.
Da war dann Gammel drin.
WaMa-Reiniger und noch Entkalker bei 90° hat das Problem dann gelöst


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. November 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> bei mir haben (vor allem) die Sportklamotten gestunken wenn ich die 10 Minuten anhatte.
> Es war die Waschmaschine, die ich jahrelang nur mit 30-40° betrieben hab.
> Da war dann Gammel drin.
> WaMa-Reiniger und noch Entkalker bei 90° hat das Problem dann gelöst



Hi 0815


Eine Frage:
Hattest du da dann richtig Schimmel in der Waschmaschine drin ?

Und hattest du die Tür wenn die Maschine leer also nicht in Betrieb war immer voll geöffnet gelassen oder hattest du sie nur einen schmalen Spalt - so 5-10 cm geöffnet gelassen wenn sie nicht in Betrieb war. ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## 08-15 (28. November 2010)

Sichtbar war kein Schimmel. Ich vermute der Gammel war ausserhalb der Trommel. Also in der Kammer wo das Wasser steht und der Heizstab ist.
Die Tür war nach dem Waschen, sagen wir mal, "angelehnt". 
Aber ich glaub es leigt hauptsächlich daran, dass ich selten Kochwäsche hatte.
Oder der Heizstab ist so verkalkt gewesen, dass er die Solltemperatur nicht mehr hinbekam. Bin kein Wama-Techniker


----------



## omnio (28. November 2010)

Habe mit Icebreaker die Erfahrung das mein Merinoshirt nach einer einwöchigen Bergtour im Sommer jeden Tag sacknass geschwitzt nicht arg müffelte und nach einer 10tägigen Lapplandtour mit großen Temperaturgradienten auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (28. November 2010)

Frau Miele neigt dazu bei Dauerbetrieb im unteren Temperaturbereich die Seifenreste incl. Hautschuppen etc. nicht wirklich aufzulösen. Die lagern sich als Gammel in der Maschine ab und führen zu einer Stinkwäsche. Hinzukommt das Merinosachen tatsächlich nur mit Wollprogramm gewaschen werden sollten und das die Merinosachen vom Decathlon nicht ganz so hochwertig sind.
a) 90 Grad Wäsche wird sich schon finden
b) Wollprogramm nutzen
c) die Fußballhemden von Kipsta mit langem Arm für 16  kaufen


----------



## manne (28. November 2010)

Vermutlich ist kaum ein Merino-Hemd 100%ig aus Wolle. Bei den Nähten wird m.E. normales Polyestergarn verwendet. Das mag im 1. Moment vernachlässigbar klingen, aber besonders bei Flachnähten schafft das eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an "Stinkpotenzial", wie ich selbst schon feststellen musste.


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2010)

meine Icebreaker- und Ortovox-Shirts habe ich noch nie zum Stinken gebracht.
Kommt bei mir in die normale Sportwäsche ohne Wollwaschmittel, aber mit Sagrotan o.ä.
Auch einen versehentlichen Trockner-Aufenthalt hat eines der Shirts überlebt.

Ich vermute, es liegt an der nicht ganz so hochwertigen Qualität von Decathlon. Oder an der WaMa.


----------



## BenniG. (29. November 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> bei mir haben (vor allem) die Sportklamotten gestunken wenn ich die 10 Minuten anhatte.
> Es war die Waschmaschine, die ich jahrelang nur mit 30-40Â° betrieben hab.
> Da war dann Gammel drin.
> WaMa-Reiniger und noch Entkalker bei 90Â° hat das Problem dann gelÃ¶st



Das werd ich mal probieren. Habe normal jede Woche 2 Maschinen mit 40Â° und eine mit 60Â°. Aber KochwÃ¤sche hab ich schon ewig keine mehr gemacht. Bei meiner Maschine mache ich immer die TÃ¼r + Waschmittelfach komplett auf, wenn ich sie nicht nutze.
Andere Klamotten wie z.B. meine PearlIzumi-Trikots riechen allerdings kaum, daher mal schauen, ob das mit der WaMa was bringt.



			
				DFG schrieb:
			
		

> c) die FuÃballhemden von Kipsta mit langem Arm fÃ¼r 16 â¬ kaufen


Hast du da einen Link? Adhoc findet google mir da nichts gescheites 



			
				manne schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich ist kaum ein Merino-Hemd 100%ig aus Wolle. Bei den NÃ¤hten  wird m.E. normales Polyestergarn verwendet. Das mag im 1. Moment  vernachlÃ¤ssigbar klingen, aber besonders bei FlachnÃ¤hten schafft das  eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an "Stinkpotenzial", wie ich selbst schon  feststellen musste.


Bei mir riecht es auch/vor allem am RÃ¼cken, wo ja ziemlich wenig NÃ¤hte sind.
Vom Geruch her kann das mit der Wahrnehmung von *exto*s Chef hinkommen


----------



## homerjay (29. November 2010)

Ich habe selber ein Shirt von Icebreaker und das riecht selbst dann nicht,, wenn schon Salzränder sichtbar sind.

Ich würde das Shirt einfach mal eine Zeitlang draußen aufhängen (Balkon o.ä.). Das macht man ja seit jeher so mit Wollpullovern.


----------



## BenniG. (29. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, im Frühjahr hat das Shirt noch "funktioniert". Auch mit krassen Salzrändern  und bei 3 Tagen "Pfalzcross". Jetzt auf einmal stinkt es ;(

Normal liegt das Shirt immer ein paar Tage auf dem Dachboden (voll ausgebaut) auf dem Wäscheständer. Also Luft bekommt es genug. Ich werd das Hemd mal per Handwäsche waschen und schauen.

Allerdings könnte es ja wirklich an dieser "Wollfett mit Feinwaschmittel" rausgewaschen Geschichte liegen. Also dass das Wollfett vorher den Scheiß aus der Faser gehalten hat und das jetzt nichtmehr funktioniert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (29. November 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben wird es daran liegen, dass sicherlich Merino-Wolle-Anteile enthalten sind, jedoch nicht zu 100%. Der Anteil an Zusatzwollanteilen oder sogar Syntetic-Zusätzen stinkt. 

Es wird auch nix anderes helfen. Wenn, dann nur kurzfristig. Du wirst wohl oder übel entweder damit leben müssen oder dir was gescheites kaufen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

hat hiermit jemand von euch schon Erfahrung gemacht???
Icebreaker GT200 Sprint Zip Langarm-Unterhemd.
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig,hoffe aber das das Geld gut angelegt ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## DFG (29. November 2010)

Nimm das
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/unterziehhemd-ohne-naht-140780622/

Ich nutze die Hemden zum Laufen, Radfahren, Skifahren. Gut so ein Spyder Unterhemd oder ein von X-BiTrala ist sicher besser, allein der Preis......


----------



## swe68 (29. November 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Nimm das
> http://www.decathlon.de/DE/unterziehhemd-ohne-naht-140780622/
> 
> Ich nutze die Hemden zum Laufen, Radfahren, Skifahren. Gut so ein Spyder Unterhemd oder ein von X-BiTrala ist sicher besser, allein der Preis......



Das hat mit Merino aber nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2010)

Hast du schonmal versucht deine Wäsche im lauwarmen Wasser mit Waschmittel über Nacht einzuweichen? Einfach mal die Spüle im Bad mit Wasser füllen, Waschmittel rein und darauf achten, dass das Waschmittel im Wasser komplett aufgelöst wurde. Dann das Unterhemd in der Lauge über Nacht einwirken lassen. Am folgenden Tag die Wäsche in die Waschmaschine und möglichst mit Vorwäsche waschen. 
Vieleicht hilft das ja die tote Katze aus deiner Wäsche zu rauskriegen.

Grüße,

Creeping D


----------



## BenniG. (7. Dezember 2010)

Nach einem Durchlauf der Maschine bei 90° mit Essig, danach 60° Weißwäsche und dann Wollwäsche riecht das Shirt immernoch, sobald es Schweiß abbekommt..

Mal sehen, ob das Einweichen über Nacht was hilft.


----------



## Creeping Death (7. Dezember 2010)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Nach einem Durchlauf der Maschine bei 90° mit Essig, danach 60° Weißwäsche und dann Wollwäsche riecht das Shirt immernoch, sobald es Schweiß abbekommt..
> 
> Mal sehen, ob das Einweichen über Nacht was hilft.



Der Geruch scheint ja extrem hartnäckig zu sein. Ich hoffe, dass das Einweichen hilft, ansonsten musst du wohl zur Reinigung. Ob die das dann auch rauskriegen können...?


----------



## StrongbowMTB (15. März 2022)

Moin. 
Ich habe (ein gutes Jahrzehnt später) das gleiche stinkende Problem mit meinen 200er Icebreaker-Shirts (2x langarm, einmal kurzarm, alle 100% Merino, Wäsche bei 40°C). 
Ich habe echt kein einziges Synthetikshirt das auch nur annähernd so schlimm riecht. Sogar meine Rucksäcke haben zeitweise den krassen Ammoniakgeruch angenommen, sodass ich nichtmehr mit Merino radle. 
Seitdem ich am Oberkörper nur noch Synthetik habe, riecht alles deutlich angenehmer.

Falls es mittlerweile einen Durchbruch in der Mein-Merino-stinkt-Frage gab, dann darf der hier gerne mitgeteilt werden. 

PS: Trage die Merinoshirts nurnoch bei "schweißarmen" Aktivitäten. Da ist alles normal und so wie man es laut Allgemeinheit bei Merino erwartet.


----------



## Django83 (15. März 2022)

Kann mich den Vorrednern zum Großteil nur anschließen: mein Merino von Odlo nutze ich jetzt in der zweiten kalten Saison und auch nach 5 Mal durchschwitzen ist nix zu riechen.

Anders als bei dem Primaloft Baselayer von Endura. Ist halt Synthetik, also erwartest dass das spätestens schon nach dem Ausschwitzen müffelt.


----------



## Sebi186 (15. März 2022)

Ohjeee
Ich und meine Frau haben auch jeweils ein Icebreaker 200 longsleve also ich hab meins erst 3 mal gewaschen aber bestimmt immer 3-4 mal getragen pro Waschgang … Ich hab noch Merino Socken wir waschen Merino ausschließlich zusammen ohne was anderes dazu …. Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Probleme. 😏🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (16. März 2022)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ... Ich habe ein Unterhemd aus Merinowolle (100%). Im Frühjahr hat das auch noch super funktioniert, hat schön warm gehalten und nach mehrmaligem Tragen kaum gerochen.
> Jetzt riecht es nach einer Stunde Biken wirklich extrem ;(  ...


Ich hatte das bei meinen (Synthetik)-Unterhemden und Baumwoll-Sportshirts auch mal.
Ich habe die Teile dann in einen Eimer mit lauwarmen Wasser und einem ordentlichen Schuß Essigessenz einen Tag oder zwei weichen lassen und anschließend gewaschen.
Das hat bei mir geholfen.
Gruß JPS


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (16. März 2022)

Fahre ziemlich viel Merino durch die Gegend, währen der Arbeit, Ski etc. Da stinkt nix. Mmh, vielleicht liegt es ab der Farbe?


----------



## Django83 (16. März 2022)

Sebi186 schrieb:


> Ohjeee
> Ich und meine Frau haben auch jeweils ein Icebreaker 200 longsleve also ich hab meins erst 3 mal gewaschen aber bestimmt immer 3-4 mal getragen pro Waschgang … Ich hab noch Merino Socken wir waschen Merino ausschließlich zusammen ohne was anderes dazu …. Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Probleme. 😏🙈


Ich wasche das Merino teils tatsächlich auch mit anderen MTB-Klamotten gemischt, dann aber nur auf 30 Grad. Alles tip top.


----------



## JohnCasey (16. März 2022)

Ich wasche meine gesamte Sportkleidung inkl. Merino hiermit bei 30°C im Outdoor-Programm (was auch immer die Waschmaschine mir damit sagen will):








						Pro Wash Eco
					

ProWash Eco ist unser umweltfreundliches Waschmittelkonzentrat für alle Arten von Funktionsbekleidung, Softshells und Fleece. Dank der ausgewählten Rohstoffe reinigt es moderne Funktionsbekleidung besonders schonend und gründlich. Pro...




					www.fibertec.info
				




Für Merinowolle wäre ein spezielles Wollwaschmittel wahrscheinlich noch besser, aber da lasse ich die Kirche mal im Dorf.
Nach der Wäsche riecht es nach einem Hauch von nichts und vor der Wäsche bei Synthetic etwas unangenehm, bei Wolle kaum.


----------



## S.Turner (16. März 2022)

Wir tragen sehr viel Merino. Socken, Unterhosen, BHs, Shirts, Buff-Tuch usw. 

Dabei sind Billig-Sachen von Decathlon ebenso wie diverse Markenprodukte vertreten. 

Gewaschen wird alles mit Sportwaschmittel zusammen mit anderer (Kunststoff-)Wäsche bei 40 °C. 

Schlechte Gerüche gibt es dabei überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil - die Merino-Wäsche ist deutlich robuster gegenüber Schweißgeruch.


----------



## StrongbowMTB (16. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

es ist ja echt nett, dass ihr alle schreibt wie gut die Merinosachen und wie es bei euch alles wunderbar ist. Hier geht's aber darum wie man stinkiges Merino wieder unstinkig bekommt 😉

Habe wie der Threadersteller auch schon probiert bei 60°C zu waschen, einzufrieren, Sagrotanhygienespüler, über Nacht in Seifenwasser (jeweils einmal mit Shampoo, Kernseife und aufgelöstem Waschmittel), mit Essig eingelegt (1:1 mit Wasser) und nichts hat geholfen.
Habe sogar 3 verschiedene Waschmaschinen (bei Bekannten) versucht 😂

Also falls jemand mal sowas seltsames hatte, bitte ich um konstruktive Lösungsansätze.
Oder zumindest einmal durchlesen, was hier schon gepostet wurde. Wir sind hier doch lösungsorientiert.

(Und nein, angezündet hab ich mein Zeug noch nicht. Ausräuchern wäre ggf noch was...)

VG vom hessischen Vulkan
Nils


----------



## fastclimber (16. März 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bei meinen (Synthetik)-Unterhemden und Baumwoll-Sportshirts auch mal.
> Ich habe die Teile dann in einen Eimer mit lauwarmen Wasser und einem ordentlichen Schuß Essigessenz einen Tag oder zwei weichen lassen und anschließend gewaschen.
> Das hat bei mir geholfen.
> Gruß JPS


Das funzt bei mir, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Aber du scheints ein hartknäckiger Kandidat zu sein


----------



## StrongbowMTB (16. März 2022)

Was mir noch einfällt: Meine Icebreaker-Shirts haben vor dem Stinken angefangen irgendwie nach Suppe zu riechen. Zu der Zeit hab ich mir öfter mal YumYum-Nudeln gemacht. Die haben ja einen sehr starken Geschmack den man auch bisl ausdünstet 🤯
Vllt liegt es echt daran... Wäre zwar sehr strange. Aber wer weiß.


----------



## ziag (16. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,


StrongbowMTB schrieb:


> es ist ja echt nett, dass ihr alle schreibt wie gut die Merinosachen und wie es bei euch alles wunderbar ist. Hier geht's aber darum wie man stinkiges Merino wieder unstinkig bekommt 😉
> 
> Habe wie der Threadersteller auch schon probiert bei 60°C zu waschen, einzufrieren, Sagrotanhygienespüler, über Nacht in Seifenwasser (jeweils einmal mit Shampoo, Kernseife und aufgelöstem Waschmittel), mit Essig eingelegt (1:1 mit Wasser) und nichts hat geholfen.
> Habe sogar 3 verschiedene Waschmaschinen (bei Bekannten) versucht 😂
> ...


Wolle mit Wollwaschmittel waschen.
Wenn Wollfett einmal ausgewaschen ist, dann funktioniert die Faser nicht mehr.
Hohe Temperatur, Hygienespüler, Weichspüler, Vollwaschmittel, Sport Waschmittel u.ä. killen die Fähigkeiten der Wolle.
Habe sehr viele Wollteile von Decathlon bis sauteure Markenprodukte; teilweise 20 Jahre alt und fleißig in Gebrauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (17. März 2022)

An Ideen gab es jetzt schon viele, andere habe ich auch leider nicht. Wenn ich das bei einigen Decthlon Merinoshirts richtig herauslesen, ummanteln sie die Wolle mit Polyamid. Das setzt zum einen die Eigenschaften der Wolle stark herunter, zum anderen wird die Wolle einer Chlorbehandlung unterzogen, die sehr umweltschädlich ist. Die meisten Firmen haben sie zum Glück davon abgewand. Man sollte in der Flut der Merinobekleidung etwas Zeit investieren und nach dem Material schauen. Ist es wirklich reine Merinowolle oder wird eine Kunstfaser beigemischt. Wenn ein Merinoshirt stinkt, kauf die Marke nicht wieder. Schau, dass du etwas aus reiner, möglichst unbehandelter Wolle findest. Das wird dich je nachdem, wo es produziert wird, mindestens das dreifache kosten. Oft wird es nicht dazugeschrieben, ob die Wolle chemisch behandelt wurde. Eine kurze Mail an den Verkäufer sollte das aber, wenn sie transparent sind, lösen.


----------



## JPS (18. März 2022)

jboe schrieb:


> ... Man sollte in der Flut der Merinobekleidung etwas Zeit investieren und nach dem Material schauen. ...


Welche würdest Du empfehlen? 

DILLING - Merino Langarmshirt _(100% natürliche Merinowolle und mulesing-frei)_ wäre mein Tipp.
Gruß JPS


----------



## mtbjj (18. März 2022)

StrongbowMTB schrieb:


> Also falls jemand mal sowas seltsames hatte, bitte ich um konstruktive Lösungsansätze.
> Oder zumindest einmal durchlesen, was hier schon gepostet wurde. Wir sind hier doch lösungsorientiert.


Flüssig Bleiche! gibts z.b. von ACE oder Sil. explizit für Wolle geeignet. ggf mehrere Waschgänge.


----------



## jboe (18. März 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Welche würdest Du empfehlen?
> 
> DILLING - Merino Langarmshirt _(100% natürliche Merinowolle und mulesing-frei)_ wäre mein Tipp.
> Gruß JPS


Ich schicke dir eine Nachricht.


----------



## fone (18. März 2022)

ziag schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Wolle mit Wollwaschmittel waschen.
> Wenn Wollfett einmal ausgewaschen ist, dann funktioniert die Faser nicht mehr.
> ...


Glaube nicht, dass es sein Problem löst.

Ich wasche meine Merino Sachen* seit Jahren mit der normalen Wäsche (T-Shirts, Jeans, Socken) - Baumwolle 40°C, Vollwaschmittel, Pulver, Flüssig, ~1200U/min +- 2000.. Vielleicht ist auch schon mal Weichspüler dran gekommen oder ganz selten ein spezielles Merino-Waschmittel. Meine Frau verwendet statt Weichspüler immer Essig. Geht auch gut.
Alles funktioniert gefühlt so wie es soll und riecht wie es soll. (Synthetik stinkt erbärmlich, an mir liegt es also nicht)
Ja, nach 6-8 Jahren hat eins der beliebteren Icebreaker Lite Shirts schon ein paar Löcher bekommen. 

*) Icebreaker (100%), Smartwool und Super.Natural mit teilweise nur 50% Merinowolle (gar nicht so schlimm).
Auch die diversen Merino-Socken machen keine Probleme.

Mein Lösungsansatz wäre das Zeug auszutauschen. Ist halt irgendwie versaut worden.
Wenn es nach 200 Mal waschen mit allen technischen und chemischen Möglichkeiten nicht besser wird, dann geht man halt auf Schnäppchenjagd und kauft das Zeug neu.


----------



## StrongbowMTB (7. April 2022)

mtbjj schrieb:


> Flüssig Bleiche! gibts z.b. von ACE oder Sil. explizit für Wolle geeignet. ggf mehrere Waschgänge.


Hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht versucht... 
Mach ich mal. Hab eh nix zu verlieren 😉

Ansonsten hat eine neue Waschmaschine erstmal ganz gut geholfen. Aber nur solange, bis ich in die Dinger wieder reinschwitze. Trage jetzt seit Monaten beim Radeln nurnoch Synthetik.

Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (5. Mai 2022)

da das Thema ja noch aktuell ist 

ich hab seit Herbst letzten Jahres einige Merino Produkte u.a. auch einige T-Shirt (lang/kurz) von decathlon
Da stinkt nix. Ich hab ein Shirt extra mal ne ganze Woche getragen und das geht problemlos.

Zum laufen, Ski Fahren, Radeln hatte ich die Teile bei kühlen Temperaturen auch gerne mal drunter gezogen.


----------



## Jbiker (8. Mai 2022)

Also 100% Merino Anteil sollte eigentlich nicht stinken. Ich benutze für Wolle immer so ein Sensitiv Reiniger und für Gerüche den Dr. Beckmann Geruchsentferner, damit habe ich schon 5 Tage Bikepark-Schweiß-Geruch aus meinen Protektoren befreit. Das ist kein Weichspüler und kann mit jeder Textilie gewaschen werden!


----------

